# sydney ebay seller bad news



## cheersrich (Oct 29, 2012)

I bought a kayak which the seller said he was a business with a show room with depots around Australia including the gold coast. When I paid though it went to a private account so I am guessing I wont have the protection of a retail seller. When I paid I haven't been able to get in contact for 5 days know and can't get a tracking number or delivery time if one at all. I would like to warn others and will either continue to where I can or if it is resolved and I have got it wrong will promptly repost. This is why I don't buy often from ebay and a local dealer is best so far in my experience. I am on a low income and have been sick for 3 and a half years plus a couple when I was younger so I don't have money to throw around and I actually have no savings left at all to buy another one. So if I cant get my money back or the product I ordered I will really suffer. I am volunteering to build up my strength and may be able to work part time one day hopefully. The seller had good reviews but it was for little things and when it came to kayaks thats when the feedback went down hill, and you never know how many councilled there order because of similar experiences. I have just put in a resolve process with ebay which is the last thing I wanted to do as I dont like complaining and have never given bad feedback to any one. Please be care full of a sydney kayak seller. I will update this if anything changes.  .


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

If you paid with a credit card, you can ask your bank or card provider to issue a chargeback and they will take the money back from the other account. Not sure if paypal can do anything similar?


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi mate, i am an ebay seller. If you paid by paypal on ebay and you get ripped off, you will get your money refunded by paypal. This could take a month however.


----------



## bluezooky (Apr 17, 2006)

If you mean that JayJAy guy I'd suspect he''s in the US rather than Sydney looking at some of the product brands, if he can't post you a kayak ask for a refund or threaten to contact ebay about his location, you should get his attention.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm no expert but there's an electronic transaction that can be tracked as well as any avenue available through eBay. That doesn't mean you'll get your money back but I'd be trying every avenue if I were you. You've done the right thing contacting eBay, you paid your money and haven't got your goods, that's not complaining!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah, I had a bad deal with a Sydney seller on ebay once.
He was selling this great bridge but never came through on the deal.
Looked something like a coathanger (the bridge, not the seller).


----------



## cheersrich (Oct 29, 2012)

I have finally had contact and as i said in my first post i would up date if any thing changed. I am told It will be delivered monday but he doesnt have a tracking number but can possibly get one this weekend. I have put in a paypal claim and i have 7 days from when i paid for it to be delivered if not I can process it to a higher level and ebay will get my funds back i believe. I hope it just works out and i wrote this to the seller. Thanks for everyons support and answers in a stress time. Cheers Guys
Cheers rich


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Fingers crossed it all works out ok.


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

There seems to be a bit of an epidemic of ebay and other ripoffs lately. I paid for a deal on scoopon, and I am just about to complain to them about non-delivery. No contact details for the seller. At least it's only $20 this time.


----------



## cheersrich (Oct 29, 2012)

Welll saturdays over and no delivery tracking number, kayak or money. There is a legitemate dealer with a special on to which i would love to buy but have no refund. Hope the fishing is good.
Cheersrich


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Cheersrich

On 2 occasions I have had reason to ask for my money back due to not having the goods I bought delivered. I always pay through Paypal, and on both occasions, after having escalated the issue with Paypal and Ebay, I was given a full refund. On both occasions I attempted to contact the seller via phone and email. I provided Ebay and Paypal with copies of the emails as proof.
I think you will be ok, though in future always use Paypal.
Regards

Simon


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

How'd you go Cheersrich? Any outcome?


----------



## Yakkamat (Nov 13, 2012)

This is really crook mate, i really hope it works out for you. I got ripped off buying a drumkit through ebay to the tune of $1200. Paid in cash to a bank account in Queensland then NOTHING.Ebay was no help. Took it to the police and was told he may as well be in another country (because he was interstate). Done my dough. There's a strong message here everyone. ONLY pay with Paypal or C.O.D.. There's too many maggots out there. I feel your pain Cheersrich and hope you get your Yak or money back. Keep us informed and fingers crossed. PS it seems Gumtree is full of scammers too, so beware!


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

How did this go? Been some time since 3rd Nov - really like to help if wasn't resolved successfully.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ado said:


> How'd you go Cheersrich? Any outcome?


Rich came along to the GC social on Nov 7, and from memory was expecting delivery within a day or two, but have heard nothing since then, re success or otherwise.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the update Dodge.


----------



## cheersrich (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey guys finally got it but know he is saying its a partnership not a business and he sells seperate from them, and wont send the warranty which you get when buying from a bussiness which is what was in his ad. The money went to his private account so qld law wont protect that unless its bought from a business. qld law also doesnt see ebay as an action so i thought i would be protected. Im happy iv got it and would be happier with a warranty as this is the most expensive thing i own and took ages to save up for being on disability and volunteering. When i was well and strong it wouldnt have bothered me so much. So im trying to see if paypal can get a warranty and if not its great news i have my kayak. I want to thank everyone for backing me, your quality people . At least its a good heads up for those looking to buy to check all these things, i have learnt alot.

Thanks guys
Cheersrich


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Good to see you got your kayak Cheersrich, sounds like you have been through a lot and deserve a break. Hope everything works out for the future mate 

Cheers Scotty


----------



## cheersrich (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes im happy, im know making my trolley from the pram i bought for $2.75, It doesnt fit like i thought it might as its to wide for the tubing to go in the yaks drainage holes, so ill use the axel and wheels and make the rest following a few ideas from the DIY section of this site. I havent many tools so its a bit difficult as i dont want to over spend on tools and parts to the point where it would be cheaper to buy a trolley.  :lol:

Cheers


----------



## baptism (Oct 21, 2011)

http://pages.ebay.com.au/help/buy/quest ... eived.html

should have been covered I believe?


----------



## cheersrich (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi all, still waiting on paypal claim, im still waiting on a warranty but he won't send one and has no business trading name which is diferent to his ad which says "we" are a a business ect ect not a fly by night seller. He told me he is legitamate and I could go to Sydney and see where he stores them, (I live in QLD) Ive told him I just want a warranty just like any other business would give me that was legitmate, like his advert says and I would close the claim no problem. I even said i I wouldnt give bad feedback on ebay, and on the claim I could have ticked the box saying I want a refund which would cost him transport costs ect but didnt so im trying to help him. But it has been all talk and he excepts me just to take his word for it and even if i did I have no where to send the warranty to and if there was a dispute with the warranty there is no way i would be protected by law as I have nothing on paper. So im stuck with a kayak I can't use incase I have to return it and im waiting for a warranty and paperwork so this is over. Ive never had this type of problem in my whole life buying something, some people are just out there trying to sell things and shrug any after sales responsability if it ever occurs which with a kayak is rare anyhow. Probably fixed in a month , Im not norrmally a winging ,winning complainer and usually just except things so the only reason i am shareing this is so others are aware and can have a good experience buying such a great thing like a kayak which can bring so much fun to your life  Hope Everyones Enjoying Summer :lol:


----------



## cheersrich (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks occy, cheers 
Will keep u posted


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Mate, I can see where you are coming from, but by the vibe of what your saying, this will become a self fulfilling prophecy.
You have your Yak, use it, there won't be a problem with it.
Once you have your first ride in it you are gonna love it, especially since you saved so hard to buy it
Looks like you have done it hard, but also looks like you are on the come back trail, (great to hear you are doing voluntary work)
Forget the seller, forget the warranty, still your mind by going Yakking, and enjoy the experience.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

bildad said:


> Mate, I can see where you are coming from, but by the vibe of what your saying, this will become a self fulfilling prophecy.
> You have your Yak, use it, there won't be a problem with it.
> 
> Forget the seller, forget the warranty, still your mind by going Yakking, and enjoy the experience.


Rich, my thoughts parallel those of bildad, there are hundreds of kayaks sold secondhand and change hands with no warranty attached to them and all the new owners now enjoy their boats, and think you should enjoy your new craft as well mate.


----------



## cheersrich (Oct 29, 2012)

yes admitidly im a quite rightchess person, even had jobs where i have had to defend rights of those who dont have a voice, i think ill close this post, to much negative energy im leaving in my life and i have a choice to let it go  Thanks guys


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

cheersrich said:


> Yes im happy, im know making my trolley from the pram i bought for $2.75, It doesnt fit like i thought it might as its to wide for the tubing to go in the yaks drainage holes, so ill use the axel and wheels and make the rest following a few ideas from the DIY section of this site. I havent many tools so its a bit difficult as i dont want to over spend on tools and parts to the point where it would be cheaper to buy a trolley.  :lol:
> 
> Cheers


Hi
don't give up on the pram. I made one using a pram chucked out by my neighbour on bulk rubbish collection. The tubing was also too wide but all I did was slide it into a larger metal pipe and bend it to shape. A rubber mallet helps...


----------



## cheersrich (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Been distracted by a sexy lady for a bit so havent been on for a while, in doing that i forgot about my claim, Paypal investigated and found the same as i did, this guy was dodgey, and i was a lucky one other ebay members have emailed me having similar and worse problems especially the ones who didnt use paypal. I was just going to close the claim and let it go and one day I got an emial saying Paypal has found in favour of your claim  and no further action required. I was anoyed and thought maybe i have to send it back, but i rang up and i keep the yak and got refunded. This totally turned into a good news story "free new kayak" :lol: .A bit of karma must be floating around and life has been improving in many areas for me. Sometimes its worth fighting for what you believe in  . Thanks for everyones comments along the way, and cheers for the photos of the custom yak trolley. I reccomend using paypal if im allowed to reccomend things on this site as it was helpful and keeps people honest and im gratefull they helped me.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow. What a result Cheersrich. Feel free to plug anyone that you have a good experience with. It offsets the gripes that we also get. Great to hear your life is looking up in many areas.


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Congrats mate good to see its all turning round for ya 

Cheers Scotty


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I've just deleted many posts at the end of this thread. Time to lock this down peeps. It can only go bad once we start to get claims and counter claims. Glad it worked out for you Cheersrich.


----------

